# Builder / architect Guanajuato City



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

My wife and I are looking at purchasing either an obra negra building or an older home that may need remodeling in Guanajuato City. Has anyone had good experiences in this city with contractors? If so, can you share? Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

m55vette said:


> My wife and I are looking at purchasing either an obra negra building or an older home that may need remodeling in Guanajuato City. Has anyone had good experiences in this city with contractors? If so, can you share? Thanks!


What's an "obra negra" building? Sounds a bit shady to me  !


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Obra Negra is a term used to describe an unfinished building or shell of a house. Not quite sure how the literal translation works there....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

m55vette said:


> Obra Negra is a term used to describe an unfinished building or shell of a house. Not quite sure how the literal translation works there....


Thanks for the explanation. As in most cases of literal translation, the meaning is pretty much lost.

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/obra-blanca-obra-negra.2100347/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It usually means that the masonry is complete, but little or anything else. One should be very careful to be sure there is no underlying reason for the progress to have stopped; like lack of infrastructure availability, unstable ground, lack of building permissions, unclear title, etc.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Thanks RV, right now the one in our sights is an older home that just needs a remodel. It's owners want to sell as they are moving to be closer to family out of the area. It will still need plumbing, electric and gas line upgrades as well as the cosmetic improvements and a new kitchen and baths.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Just FYI, if anyone cares; obra negra is the phase of construction from beginning until the masonry walls are complete and the roof is on. Next is obra gris. This is when the masonry walls get covered with additional cement and a "finish" coat, the roof gets contoured for drainage and the concrete floors are pored. The final phase is obra blanca. This is when the tile floors are added on top of the concrete, windows and doors go on, all surfaces are painted and other carpentry work (kitchen, bathrooms, etc.) is completed.


----------

